# Yoga?



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm thinking of going to a few yoga classes. Thinking it should complement SFW training.

Anyone include yoga in their regime?


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 25, 2012)

No, but I think it would help. I do static stretches in my cool down. I think the stretches help with flexibility, which in turn probably helps with injury prevention.
Since yoga has both dynamic and static stretches you could use it in both warm-up and cool downs.


----------



## SFW (Aug 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm thinking of going to a few yoga classes. Thinking it should complement SFW training.
> 
> Anyone include yoga in their regime?



I was thinking of it...for auto fellatio purposes.


----------



## rage racing (Aug 25, 2012)

I did yoga a ways back. I tell ya....I was surprised at how hard it was.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> I was thinking of it...for auto fellatio purposes.



Snap!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 25, 2012)

it was quite a workout when i did it in p90x a few years back. helped with flexibility but sessions were too long.


----------



## octoberwind (Aug 27, 2012)

I did a Yoga course a year ago, It really good for me. I think you sould trying


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 27, 2012)

I think yoga is a decent adjuct to resistance training, although I'm not much of a fan of it in isolation.  There are also certain postures/positions, particularly regarding the spine, that are contraindicated for a lot of people.  I would be careful about that.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 27, 2012)

Yoga shouldn't be hard.  If you can't make a standard position you should be taught an easier variation with support bands, blocks, etc.  In it's simplest form it is controlled stretching.  in it's most advanced form it is something way more.  But it's enough yin to the yang of explosive weight lifting that some form of it is good.  My thing is that yoga is a catch word nowadays and over commercialized, etc.  Too much froo froo and cute little girls in tights.  I do hatha yoga.  The real deal. None of that p90x or pilates shit.  You get what you pay for.  Do the real shit or just stretch.  I feel like a different person when I do yoga.


----------



## Talldude9 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Boy it's hot in here!!*

I was doing yoga for awhile about a year ago, called Vinyassa yoga. I would go to the gym get what I could in for my workout (lifting weights etc) and then hitup yoga. Problem was Vinyassa sorta became boring. Probably just the gym etc...

I just recently added it back in but this time I am doing Hot Yoga and sometimes Hatha (spell check me) yoga. Hot yoga the room is about 90+ degrees with 30+ people. Hatha yoga is more of the same but you keep your poses longer. I'm sure you can search around. 

If you do Hot Yoga, make sure you bring 3 towels with you. Your going to slide all over with the heat being as high as it is!

Good luck






theCaptn' said:


> I'm thinking of going to a few yoga classes. Thinking it should complement SFW training.
> 
> Anyone include yoga in their regime?


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 28, 2012)

On a scale of 1 to 10, with 1 being the easiest and 10 being the most difficult Hot yoga is rated a 7 which by the way it's actual name is "Bikrams yoga", Astanga yoga is rated a 10, it's most often called power yoga and Hatha yoga is rated a 1. if you've never done yoga or you're lacking in the flexibility department  it's wise to start out with Hatha and after 6 months move up to Bikrams or Astanga yoga. The best part is all the women wearing nice and tight yoga pants with no panties, ummmm camel toe.


----------



## Hanley125 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, yoga is a good exercise for the weight loss and fat burning.
Now I do yoga exercise regularly to burn the extra body fat and maintain the weight.
It is more effective exercise for the ladies, they can do it easily at home without any exercise equipment.


----------



## MyK (Sep 7, 2012)

Rodney Yee's Ultimate Power Yoga DVD, 2010 | eBay

get this dvd. 5 20 minute workouts. do the sun salutation video first thing in the morning - atleast 3 times a week. try the core workout, back bends, and standing poses when you feel like it. i usually do the sunsalutations then one of the other 3 when i have time.

this will be a good introduction. good luck


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 8, 2012)

It definitely depends on the type of yoga.  I did a class for a while that was hatha yoga blended with a little tai chi chuan, and some other stuff.  I've never felt more relaxed than after my first yoga session.  It was very much like being high for about an hour an afterward.  So, pick a yoga class that does what you want it to do.  Are you looking for stress relief and relaxation or flexibility and strength.  Choose accordingly.


----------



## Hanley125 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hanley125 said:


> Yes, yoga is a good exercise for the weight loss and fat burning.
> Now I do yoga exercise regularly to burn the extra body fat and maintain the weight.
> It is more effective exercise for the ladies, they can do it easily at home without any exercise equipment.



any comment?


Rutherford workout programs


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 8, 2012)

I tried yoga a few years back - it shocked me just how inflexible I had become. I just didn't have the time to do yoga and work out (30-45 minute yoga class, on top of weight training). For those that have the time, it is worth it. Instead I started doing stretching as part of my warm up.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2012)

Hanley125 said:


> Yes, yoga is a good exercise for the weight loss and fat burning.
> Now I do yoga exercise regularly to burn the extra body fat and maintain the weight.
> It is more effective exercise for the ladies, they can do it easily at home without any exercise equipment.



Yoga is a very poor exercise modality to optimize fat loss.  Of course, assuming proper dieting, one can still lose weight without exercising at all, so there's nothing wrong with it if you're meticulous about diet.

Also, yoga isn't proven to be more or less effective for women relative to men.  That's a completely baseless statement.


----------



## strongmanseth (Sep 19, 2012)

Yoga is wonderful if you use it for what it's intended for. It's not the best "fat burning" method but it does improve flexibility and give you a different type of usable strength. I used to do Vinyasa yoga 1-2 times a week in between a 5x5 routine and noticed a big difference in flexibility after a few months


----------



## MyK (Sep 20, 2012)

yoga is the shit - best thing i have found to increase the quality of your life - other than diet i should mention


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 20, 2012)

As you get older one of the most important things to maintain your ability to do things "like you used to" is regular maintenance of the functional correctness of your body. Yoga is directly contributive to that. Except for pilates, I couldnt' recommend a better habit to get into. Its not about getting "results' but rather maintaining the underlying functionality of your body and how it works, to enable all the other efforts we make towards "results".


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 20, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, with 1 being the easiest and 10 being the most difficult Hot yoga is rated a 7 which by the way it's actual name is "Bikrams yoga", Astanga yoga is rated a 10, it's most often called power yoga and Hatha yoga is rated a 1. if you've never done yoga or you're lacking in the flexibility department  it's wise to start out with Hatha and after 6 months move up to Bikrams or Astanga yoga. The best part is all the women wearing nice and tight yoga pants with no panties, ummmm camel toe.


^^^^
i originally went for the camel toe... Which is fuckin delightful. I actually do enjoy it. I aways have a 75% chubby leaving he place.


----------



## All-Out (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm too manly for yoga.


----------

